# UH-OH..... guess what?



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

http://www.ammoland.com/2010/11/23/brow ... lr-pistol/

It took 100 freaking years to get a 1911 with the designers name on it!!!!!!
I guess I better start selling some stuff 

this one strikes my fancy as well: http://www.ammoland.com/2010/05/13/umar ... 11-series/


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

It's pretty neat to see the buckmark on the slide of a 1911 style pistol. Having an actual .45 caliber 1911 to commemorate the 100th anniversary would more likely have me ready to throw some cash down. I'll have to see it in person first. I hope for that price they are making them here in Utah. From the pics, it looks very tasteful, no gaudy lettering or emblems. You should get one, and give us a full report. :mrgreen:


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Cool .22s Chet! I didnt see an MSRP on either. Any ideas of cost?


----------



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

the browning is supposed to be around $600
the colt is supposed to be around $400


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

OOoooo that browning is dead sexy. And my wife asked me last nigh what I wanted for Christmas... 


-DallanC


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

DallanC said:


> OOoooo that browning is dead sexy. And my wife asked me last nigh what I wanted for Christmas...
> 
> -DallanC


You have not been that good! I looked on Davidson's and they don't show them on there yet.


----------



## wirehair (Aug 2, 2010)

The Colt is manufactured by Walther in Germany. If the Browning is built here in Utah, thats the one I want. But I do like the skeleton trigger and bottom rail on the colt.


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

Does Browning have a manufacturing facility in Utah? If so, where is it?


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

AH crap. There goes the "I don't need anything else" ideas. I thought I was all done buying guns last month. I also would love to wrap my hands around that Browning. 8)


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

campfire said:


> Does Browning have a manufacturing facility in Utah? If so, where is it?


Don't know if they still manufacture there but Browning does have a manufacturing facility in Morgan complete with test range.


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

A very short while ago I read the only U.S. produced Browning guns anymore are the ..22 Buckmark rifles and pistols, and they are built somewhere in Salt Lake, though I don't know where.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Dont they do the action assembly in Utah as well as the finishing touches to the firearm here? I know that my Citori's barrels were made in Miroku Japan though...


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

The facility in Morgan did at one time mfg but I think now it is where they build and test their prototypes. I have a Browning 7mm that I had a cartridge explode on me and that is where I sent it to make sure the rifle was still safe to use.


----------



## James (Oct 7, 2007)

> AH crap. There goes the "I don't need anything else" ideas. I thought I was all done buying guns last month.


There is never enough guns.


----------



## Snipe (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Re: UH-OH..... guess what?*



James said:


> ...
> 
> There is never enough guns.


Amen

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Like the look of the Browning. $600 don't know if the wife would go for that.


----------

